# Any one use American Family Ins?



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Any of you guys use American Family INS?

They gave us some pretty good prices for the GL and Auto.

Just wanted to see if any of you guys use them.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a $2 mil general liability with am fam and it costs me $568 per year. that includes a salt/ice control rider. no autos to spendy


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have AmFam for everything but the work trucks and workers comp. Trucks are with State Farm for less than 1/2 of what AmFam quoted. I have a 4mil liability/inland marine package with them. Every piece of equipment is covered along with the liability policy for under $800. I can't say how good they are with claims for either liability or inland marine, as I've never had a claim.

They're also quite reasonable on life insurance and homeowners, but I didn't care for them jerking me around on the hail damage on the house from the Spring 08 storm. Also have my 07 Expedition with them (cheaper with AmFam than State Farm on that truck), of course it was only a year old when it got nailed by hail last year, but they handled the $8k hail claim on it flawlessly (no problems with State Farm on the F350 hail claim either).


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys!


They worked me up a price for the GL and my equipment and the price is a real good one. There is a $500.00 Dect. So Im not going to be covered if one of my trimmers get stolen, but maybe i'll check into getting that lower. Then again I've never had anything stolen yet. 

The Auto was pretty good price too I though.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

I use AM family for GL and auto. Auto does seem higher then others, I was acutally checking out others today for lower rates. My GL coverage for 1 mil with 2 mil umbrella is 650/year.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Since my post above, I pulled my last vehicle (07 Expedition my wife drives) from American Family over to State Farm. Saving me $20/month on full coverage. Still get great service and prices from AmFam for GL, life, and homeowners though...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Have any of you above looked into an insurance agency that brokers for multiple insurance companies? I was suprised many years ago when I looked into a local insurance broker & switched from State Farm. The agency I'm with now sells policies for 17 or 18 different companies & is far more competitive & comprehensive than State Farm ever was. A few things I recall:

- State Farm agent had me set-up at lower limits, had my work vehicles as personal to keep my rates lower, etc...
- The new agency has so many companies to choose from, they can hook you up with a co. that generally favors the type of business your in, which can make them very competitive.
- The new agency has policys (like Bonds) that I State Farm couldn't offer.
- The new agency is far more knowledgeable than State Farm was, I always get an accurate answer as soon as I ask.

I'll say that without employees, State Farm did fine, but once I started paying WC, the little difference in the cost of vehicle insurance wasn't worth staying with them.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

work vehicles as personal? what happens if your hauling a bobcat and the trailer comes unhooked and kills three people behind you? im almost certain that personal ins wont cover that!!


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

jomama45;846013 said:


> Have any of you above looked into an insurance agency that brokers for multiple insurance companies? I was suprised many years ago when I looked into a local insurance broker & switched from State Farm. The agency I'm with now sells policies for 17 or 18 different companies & is far more competitive & comprehensive than State Farm ever was. A few things I recall:
> 
> - State Farm agent had me set-up at lower limits, had my work vehicles as personal to keep my rates lower, etc...
> - The new agency has so many companies to choose from, they can hook you up with a co. that generally favors the type of business your in, which can make them very competitive.
> ...


Exactly what i was going to say. I have a family member in the ins. buisiness and deals with numerous companies also. What alot of people dont understand is that AM. FAM. and others do put you in with lower limits and such. Also they are mainly homeowner personal lines agents and do not have the knowledge of the local agent specializing in buisiness policies. Pay the extra couple hundred and KNOW that you are covered.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I had used American Family for years on my autos and commercial liability. Last year I priced out several different companies and for a big savings with another carrier. I still use Am Fam for my CL policy but I switched all autos to another company.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

suzuki0702;846486 said:


> work vehicles as personal? what happens if your hauling a bobcat and the trailer comes unhooked and kills three people behind you? im almost certain that personal ins wont cover that!!


That's the point I was trying to make. The broker agency that I deal with now exposed a lot of places where my old insurance wouldn't have held up IF I had a serious claim. To each their own, but I would recommend checking out a few different types of companies for insurance, even though it can be a HUGE PITA.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i see...what a joke. ur agent should have his liscense revoked!!


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ron,

I am at 395.00 for 1Mil GL w/ Accord, 1200.00/YR Progressive


----------



## dutchhook (Oct 28, 2007)

Use American Family for auto and liability, but we had a $220,000 (times 3 years) bid that we needed to get a performance bond on, and they dragged their feet, and didn't seem to know how to go about getting it. We didn't check into another insurance company until it was too far into the bidding process. 
We ended up losing the work because we submitted the bid without the bond. Auto and Liability seem to be fine.

Steve


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

We use American Family for everything. Home, Auto, Business, Boat, Motorcycle, PLUP, and PAP. They have amazing rates and their claims dept is fantastic if you ever have one.


----------

